# My JoJo



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

http://talkcockatiels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=62257&stc=1&d=1431105650
Here is a picture of my sweetie eating his sprouts:
http://talkcockatiels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=62265&stc=1&d=1431105826
Here he is just hanging out.

Still learning how to post as pics and not attachments


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What a cutie.


----------



## RachelD (Aug 30, 2014)

Try this:









Jojo looks so cute!


----------



## Chisana (Mar 4, 2015)

Jojo is so cute and beautiful!


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you for the compliments on my JoJo...I still miss him so much. Its been a month since he passed...


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

He was so cute! Your little Paula is sweet too.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I never knew he passed oh hes too cute and tiny how old was he


----------



## phronima (Jan 12, 2015)

Aww JoJo he's in a happy place now


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

He was two and a half years old. Thanks for the compliments. He was such a sweetheart and very talkative. I miss him so much.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Such a sweet little guy ! My heart goes out to you Try to think he is resting at the rainbow bridge and that one day you will be reunited . All the best X x Teresa


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

nassrah said:


> Such a sweet little guy ! My heart goes out to you Try to think he is resting at the rainbow bridge and that one day you will be reunited . All the best X x Teresa


Thank you for the kind words Teresa...I have quite a list of babies at the bridge, and it helps to know he has joined them there. I even have a budgie who flew before JoJo, so I am confident they are flying free. Thank you for making me feel better


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I have two budgies at the Rainbow bridge one was only a few months old both of them didnt know each other but they are probably flying free together now.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Brandon2k14 said:


> I have two budgies at the Rainbow bridge one was only a few months old both of them didnt know each other but they are probably flying free together now.


I am sure they are Brandon, its comforting to know isn't it? I think all of our animals know each other when they get to the bridge


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

JoJo's Mom said:


> I am sure they are Brandon, its comforting to know isn't it? I think all of our animals know each other when they get to the bridge


I hope I see all my pets soon its nice to know they are in a good place and its said when they leave you unexpectedly.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Well Jojo s Mom I truly believe it X x Teresa


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I do to, and it gives me such comfort...


----------

